
Ask HN: What apps/services/software do you miss from your home country? - adam_gyroscope
If you&#x27;ve lived outside the US, what app, software or service did you use in that country that doesn&#x27;t exist in the US?<p>And, if you lived in the US but now live elsewhere, same question.
======
itamarst
Socialized medicine is a government service, I guess. I miss that.

------
raarts
Banking. In the EU I can just ask someone for her account number, input that
in my bank account app, and the money would be in her account in an instant.
Same with for example cash register payments. They would show in my banking
app immediately, even if I was in another country. Also online banking apps
are much simpler. Just account, payment, date, description and a contact list.

------
linkedlist007
Chase bank app: Take a picture of a cheque received and the money is credited
to your account instantly.

------
SirLJ
The food, it's always the food :-)

